# Hi my first post



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

before anyone seriously rips on you i recommend really joining the community and not make your all your first posts advertisments because we get lots of that and were kinda uhh... little on edge forum (thats the best i could think of xD)


----------



## pfmcmullin (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Okay thanks for the warning! 

I didn't mean to make this post like a advertisement.

I been reading some threads for a while and i decided to join.


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

pfmcmullin said:


> Okay thanks for the warning!
> 
> I didn't mean to make this post like a advertisement.
> 
> I been reading some threads for a while and i decided to join.


ah welcome then!


----------



## pfmcmullin (Oct 17, 2013)

LOL I'm a happy person!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

You're welcome to put a (small) link to your website in your signature. But posts that do nothing but reference your business are spam, even if it's a snowboarding company. As conspiracy said, we're a little touchy on the subject.


----------

